# just wondering



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

has anyone ever come across a balloon sailfin dalmation molly? Because i havnt and i think it would be a pretty cool combination.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

The Jack's Aquarium chain here in Cincinnati , OH has them all of the time. I can't remember what they sell for. I breed strictly Guppies now.
Tony


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have an all white sailfin ballon molly i am trying to bread with a black and white ballon molly but i havnt seen that specific cross. I want to breed a sailfin ballon molly with a lyertail i think it would be neat to see a both the big tail and sailfin on a ballon dalmation


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah i have a male sailfin balloon molly who is gray and im considering breeding him with a dalmation baloon molly because i think it would be a neat cross.


----------

